# chicken tastes like flowers!



## cjackson (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello- I tried posting this question on another forum but it didn't show up for some reason. I've been eating chicken my entire life and have purchased all of my fresh chicken from a local farmers' market for many years. It has always been wonderful. Recently, the fresh chickens give off a very strong flowery odor after cooking. They also taste "flowery" for lack of a better way to describe it (it's not me as the rest of the family experiences the same thing.) In my case, it also wipes out my stomach the next day after eating it. The owner says that nothing has changed, but obviously he isn't being truthful. A butcher at the local supermarket says that it sounds like I've purchased "flavored chicken" which is supposedly chicken which has been sprayed with flavorings, spices, or chemicals. I can't find any information about such a thing anywhere. Does anyone have a handle on what's going on here. This is something I have never encountered before, and have only had this with the recent chicken purchases from the farmers' market. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

cjackson said:


> Hello- I tried posting this question on another forum but it didn't show up for some reason. I've been eating chicken my entire life and have purchased all of my fresh chicken from a local farmers' market for many years. It has always been wonderful. Recently, the fresh chickens give off a very strong flowery odor after cooking. They also taste "flowery" for lack of a better way to describe it (it's not me as the rest of the family experiences the same thing.) In my case, it also wipes out my stomach the next day after eating it. The owner says that nothing has changed, but obviously he isn't being truthful. A butcher at the local supermarket says that it sounds like I've purchased "flavored chicken" which is supposedly chicken which has been sprayed with flavorings, spices, or chemicals. I can't find any information about such a thing anywhere. Does anyone have a handle on what's going on here. This is something I have never encountered before, and have only had this with the recent chicken purchases from the farmers' market. Thanks for any help!


Sounds strange, can't wait to see what others have to say.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe the people doing the culling are using scented hand sanitizer on their hands and it rubs off??? I have noticed 
That it seems people are using more sanitizer these days instead of good old hand washing. It is just a guess as to what could cause this.


----------



## cjackson (Dec 26, 2013)

That is an interesting thought. I have encountered hand sanitizers which are so heavily laced with fragrance that it's hard to get off the skin. But, aren't the workers supposed to be wearing gloves instead of using their bare hands? I'm totally unfamiliar with the poultry industry- are the conveyor belts or tables on which the chicken is prepared wiped down or sprayed with anything? Although I won't purchase chicken from this market any longer, I would like to find out what's going on for my own enlightenment. Thanks again....


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

I have read about chickens on a special diet to influence the flavor of the meat. Chef Gordon Ramsey showcased some kind of ridiculously expensive french chicken because it only grazed on certain kinds of grass and therefore had the flavor in the meat. Could it be from their feeding/grazing?


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I noticed this fall when my marigold and mums were in full bloom and the girls were free ranging they ate them like they were starving!!! The eggs would then have a strong marigold scent when th eggs were cracked. I never culled any of th birds so don't know if they were affected, but the eggs were.


----------



## cjackson (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes, I have thought about diet as a possible cause also. The guy at the market also says that's impossible. In any event, I have switched to Coleman chicken and it tastes normal and is delicious. Thanks for your help and happy new year.


----------

